# Next public show on frontrange CO



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Next one is Oct 22 at the Ranch complex in Loveland CO. Put on by same people that do the one at the Denver Mart. This is replacing the show they used to do between turkey day, and x-mas :smilie_daumenneg:. 

It is a one day show, so it'l be interesting to see what it looks like.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh nice! Where did you get the info from? I checked their website and calendar but couldn't find anything about a train show.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If it's a train show post it in the Train Show forum.

Include as much description of the event, vendors,
operating layouts, parking availability, etc.

Don


----------



## CHOO-CHOO MIKE (Nov 5, 2015)

There will be a 2 day show at the Jefferson County Fairgrounds Nov 25th & 26th. 
Boulder Model Railroad Club 3 day show Dec 8th 9th and 10th.

The High Plains 3 Railers will be at the Colorado Railroad Museum Oct 8th and 9th along with the Denver Garden Railway Society G scale outdoor layout and the Denver Model Railroad display in the Depot basement. 
Real trains running around all day long maybe even a goose.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Oh nice! Where did you get the info from? I checked their website and calendar but couldn't find anything about a train show.


I did a quick google search: http://rockymountaintrainshow.com/


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

DonR said:


> If it's a train show post it in the Train Show forum.
> 
> Include as much description of the event, vendors,
> operating layouts, parking availability, etc.
> ...


Looked for it and couldn't find it :dunno:



CHOO-CHOO MIKE said:


> There will be a 2 day show at the Jefferson County Fairgrounds Nov 25th & 26th.
> Boulder Model Railroad Club 3 day show Dec 8th 9th and 10th.
> 
> The High Plains 3 Railers will be at the Colorado Railroad Museum Oct 8th and 9th along with the Denver Garden Railway Society G scale outdoor layout and the Denver Model Railroad display in the Depot basement.
> Real trains running around all day long maybe even a goose.


Did not see all this info when I did my google search. The one at the Boulder Co fairgrounds(assuming this is the Boulder Club) has been very small, and the swap meet has never had much in the past. I'll try that one in Jeffco.


----------



## CHOO-CHOO MIKE (Nov 5, 2015)

The events I posted have nothing to do with the Rocky Mountain Train Show.
I know about them because the High Plains 3 Railers have been asked to set up at them.
The Jeffco show is something new. I have not seen info for it online either. I do know it's 5 bucks to get in and free parking.
I like the Boulder show because its not a big event. It reminds me of the great train shows we had in Denver years ago.
I wish the Great Train Expo would come back to Colorado.
I hope to have flyers for these shows at our Museum event in October.
There will be another special Train Show in January the weekend before the Superbowl. I will post details when I get them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is where this thread would be best posted.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50

Don


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe a mod could move the thread to the proper group?

I hope to see more info on the show when you get it. I'll definitely try to get up there. We don't have many around the area, and I was somewhat surprised to see the show in Estes was so much larger than the show at the Boulder County fairgrounds in Longmont.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

*sigh*... I completely forgot about it. This forum needs a calendar where we can sign up for reminders about specific upcoming events.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Shdwdrgn said:


> *sigh*... I completely forgot about it. This forum needs a calendar where we can sign up for reminders about specific upcoming events.


I'll bet your computer or phone has a calendar with reminder capabilities.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Shdwdrgn said:


> *sigh*... I completely forgot about it. This forum needs a calendar where we can sign up for reminders about specific upcoming events.


There's one this weekend at the Jeffco Fairgrounds, according to Jeffco Fairgrounds website. No other info is posted there, on parking, fees or whether or not there will be a swap meet. I plan on going since its semi close. 

I did go to the one in Loveland, and I was not impressed. Not much swap meet, and not many layouts. I don't know if table costs were higher than when at Denver Mart or what, but I was in an out in under 30 mins.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> I'll bet your computer or phone has a calendar with reminder capabilities.



Whoa, wait, let me wrap my head around this, my pc or phone has a calender with alarms and such But will they work when I have have them turned off:laugh:


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

milehighxr said:


> I did go to the one in Loveland, and I was not impressed. Not much swap meet, and not many layouts. I don't know if table costs were higher than when at Denver Mart or what, but I was in an out in under 30 mins.


I wouldn't be surprised if someone said that about the one in Longmont each December, but I still managed to spend an afternoon looking around last year. Only a few more weeks until the next show.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

That has been my opinion of the Boulder County fairgrounds show too, though it is much smaller than Loveland was.

I'll probably go to that one too, simply because its close to where I live. By this time next year it will be close enough for me to ride my bike weather permitting.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

"Weather permitting"? In December? In Colorado??? :lol_hitting: I predict it'll be 70 degrees when you ride in, and 10 degrees when you leave a few hours later -- and you _know_ around these parts that is a perfectly reasonable prediction!

I do wish there was more parts swapping at the Boulder Co fairgrounds show, but ah well. There's also a pretty decent show up in Estes, I think it was sometime around February? There were quite a lot of people selling stuff there last year.


----------



## CHOO-CHOO MIKE (Nov 5, 2015)

:laugh:If you don't find the trains you want at the Boulder County Fairgrounds show you can always buy a rock !:laugh:


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone got details on this show that's supposed to be at the Jeffco Fairgrounds tomorrow, and sunday? Jeffco Fairgrounds website is pretty sparse on details. TIA


----------



## CHOO-CHOO MIKE (Nov 5, 2015)

Just got back from setting up our 3 rail modular layout there.
Looking like a good show . A little bigger than Boulder. 
High Plains 3 Railer as soon as you walk in the door. Denver Garden Railway Society in the back and looking good. Two good size N scale layouts also. Large HO in the basement ! Dealers thru out .
I too did not see any adds for this show. The promoter told me he put it all out on social media. We will see how this goes. Hopefully it goes well and we will continue to have more train shows to go to in Colorado.
Public gets in at 9;30 am.
5 bucks admission at the door for those 4-100 . Free for under 3.
Free Parking !


----------

